# Underwater Lights?



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Reading that someone here caught a walleye while fishing for crappie at night with a green light caused me to wonder if anyone uses them for night walleye fishing with any luck? Or even white lights?


----------



## ashtonmj (May 3, 2004)

Use both green and white lights down here at Dale Hollow right now at night. Brings the baitfish in, the fish follow. Pretty simple as that. Trout, crappie, and eye's.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Just a matter on how much and how high. I like white. The shad like the bow light though!


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks, I've been wondering about specific details with using them for eyes?


----------

